# La Festa del Divorzio



## aristocat (23 Giugno 2012)

Giorni fa, sentivo in treno una donna che invitava l'amica alla sua "festa del divorzio":
"Non puoi mancare!... Finalmente, dopo tanti anni l'ho ottenuto! Vieni che si festeggia!"
L'amica: "Ma a tua figlia cosa le racconti? Sai che lei ci è affezionata, anche se "X" è uno stronzo..."
"Tanto ha sempre da ridire su qualunque cosa faccia! Dopo tutto quello che ho passato per ottenere questo divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni: si festeggia come Dio comanda! "

Lo ammetto, ci sono rimasta basita... Primo perché non avevo mai sentito qualcuno proporre qualcosa come una festa del divorzio, poi perché - pur non essendo una bigotta o puritana - associo il momento del divorzio a un fallimento personale e della famiglia tutta. E' l'atto con cui si mette nero su bianco che a un certo punto non si è più stati capaci di comunicare bene, di ricercare un'armonia e un dialogo, di convivere cercando di dare valore aggiunto alla propria coppia. D'accordo che quando ci si lascia è perché si sceglie il male minore e si va a vivere meglio, ma credo che per rispetto verso quello che c'è stato, per rispetto verso la sofferenza dei figli, dell'ex coniuge ma anche propria, sarebbe bene tenere il profilo basso e non strombazzare quella che è una felicità monca, ottenuta passando sul cadavere di qualcos'altro o qualcun altro.
Penso, in definitiva, che questo genere di feste sia un inno alla vuotaggine e alla superficialità, una manifestazione di gretto egocentrismo moderno.

Fatto questo lungo preambolo , vi chiedo se vi è capitato di ricevere questo tipo di inviti, se ci siete andati, o se voi stessi (parlo degli utenti divorziati) lo avete mai proposto ai vostri amici per una "fine col botto" al vostro matrimonio...
Vi sembra giusto, insomma? Sono io quella che ci va giù pesante oppure no? :sonar:
A voi la parola

ari


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Ari, io l'ho sempre detto ma in tono scherzoso, lo chiamavo l anniversario della liberazione...ma non significa che festeggerei. è uno status giuridico  che cambia e punto. come del resto non avrei festeggiato nemmeno il matrimonio.


----------



## free (23 Giugno 2012)

ad una festa vera e propria non sono mai stata invitata, ma mi è capitato di ricevere la notizia da amici/che molto contenti, tipo finalmente, era ora

secondo me Ari hai ragione riguardo al fallimento etc., credo che semplicemente scatti un senso di liberazione nell'aver raggiunto comunque un "traguardo", la fine non tanto del matrimonio in sè (che si era già deciso di finire) ma di tutto ciò che è necessario fare per scioglierlo: avvocati, incontri, udienze, accordi etc. etc.
in questo senso la sentenza di divorzio è l'ultimo atto, che mette dei punti fermi e consente di voltare pagina con una nuova serenità

invece ho notato, non so voi, che molti si separano ma poi non divorziano appena potrebbero


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2012)

Quando ho -abbiamo- deciso di separarci, il senso di fallimento, di dolore per me, per lui, per nostra figlia, la sconfitta personale e di coppia erano... guarda, non racconto neppure.
Festeggiare? Neppure per idea. Era una tragedia, inevitabile ormai, ma una tragedia su tutti i fronti.

Però, intanto sono passati ormai quasi due anni.
In cui ho cercato di tenermi stretti i ricordi belli, quelli che mi potevano fare dire che non era stato tutto un errore.
Anni passati a fustigarmi, per i miei errori e i suoi, per tutta la sofferenza che andava avanti.

Anni passati a scoprire certi lati di lui che prima non volevo vedere. 
Due anni quasi, e saranno certo ancora altri prima del divorzio, in cui le cose sono state ancora più difficili e dolorose di quello che potevano essere.
Anni che mi hanno permesso di staccarmi definitivamente da lui. 
Anni in cui, pur in mezzo a casini talvolta difficili da sopportare, con crisi e problemi da tutti i fronti, ho ripreso a vivere, ad essere la persona che ero e che avrei voluto essere.

Quando raggiungerò la separazione definitiva, e il divorzio -sempre che le cose siano umanamente eque, o almeno un pò- non farò una festa.

Ma un brindisi con le persone che mi vogliono bene, e che mi hanno vista arrancare nel fango mentre lui cercava in tutti i modi di tenermi la testa schiacciata sotto i piedi... quello sì.
Ben lontana dagli occhi di mia figlia -ci mancherebbe!- ma un brindisi alla fine di un sentiero di sofferenza... ci sta eccome.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2012)

mmhhh...no mai invitata ad una festa del divorzio...


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quando ho -abbiamo- deciso di separarci, il senso di fallimento, di dolore per me, per lui, per nostra figlia, la sconfitta personale e di coppia erano... guarda, non racconto neppure.
> Festeggiare? Neppure per idea. Era una tragedia, inevitabile ormai, ma una tragedia su tutti i fronti.
> 
> Però, intanto sono passati ormai quasi due anni.
> ...


:up:


----------



## elena_ (23 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> invece ho notato, non so voi, che molti si separano ma poi non divorziano appena potrebbero


il mio compagno percepisce la separazione come una totale liberazione e tanto gli basta
il divorzio è lontano da venire, ma non credo che lo farà appena potrà, semplicemente perché non ha (non abbiamo) alcuna intenzione di ri-sposarsi
una moglie gli è stata più che sufficiente

e comunque il senso di fallimento c'è eccome, e ci sono altre vite in gioco, i figli da tutelare ... altro che festeggiare


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2012)

No,mai invitato ad una festa simile,posso dire che mi auguro che certi matrimoni finiscano,per il bene di entrambi.

ma non credo vi sia nulla da festeggiare


----------



## Leda (24 Giugno 2012)

Alla faccia del lapsus! Invece che 'La Festa del Divorzio' ho letto 'La Festa del *Diavolo*' :scared:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Alla faccia del lapsus! Invece che 'La Festa del Divorzio' ho letto 'La Festa del *Diavolo*' :scared:



 Anche io!!!!!!!!!!!!!  









Al di là della simpatica coincidenza, in realtà è assolutamente spiegabile.
Il nostro cervello normalmente ha la capacità di leggere le parole, non assimilando ogni lettera, ma osservando la prima, l'ultima, e la lunghezza della parola, e interpretando.
Ci sono stati studi su questo meccanismo, e in effetti interi brani in cui ogni parola manteneva prima e ultima lettera, mentre le altre erano mischiate a caso, risultano leggibili senza sforzo dalla maggior parte dei lettori medi.

Ergo, D******O e D*****O risultano simili, per il nostro cervello.
Ovviamente dipende dal contesto, altrimenti potremmo leggere dominio, dantesco, etc etc.
Evidentemente, il termine "festa" per me e per te è più facilmente associabile al demonio che al divorzio :rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Evidentemente, il termine "festa" per me e per te è più facilmente associabile al demonio che al divorzio :rotfl:


Altro che raduno: qui ci vuole un sabba! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Altro che raduno: qui ci vuole un sabba! :rotfl:



Bè dai, cominciamo a ballare nude e a portare qualcosa di buono da mangiare, vedrai che qualcuno si raduna :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (24 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè dai, cominciamo a ballare nude e a portare qualcosa di buono da mangiare, vedrai che qualcuno si raduna :mrgreen:



Muahahahahahaha! Quand'è la prossima luna piena? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> il mio compagno percepisce la separazione come una totale liberazione e tanto gli basta
> il divorzio è lontano da venire, ma non credo che lo farà appena potrà, semplicemente perché non ha (non abbiamo) alcuna intenzione di ri-sposarsi
> una moglie gli è stata più che sufficiente
> 
> *e comunque il senso di fallimento c'è eccome, e ci sono altre vite in gioco, i figli da tutelare ... altro che festeggiare*


Già.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2012)

Io ho festeggiato sia la separazione che il divorzio.

Non ho dato una festa, pero' per la separazione sono andata in un locale regolarmente frequentato da amici e ho offerto da bere a tutti, mentre per il divorzio ho invitato fuori una decina di amici e ho offerto cena a base di pesce e prosecco


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giorni fa, sentivo in treno una donna che invitava l'amica alla sua "festa del divorzio":
> "Non puoi mancare!... Finalmente, dopo tanti anni l'ho ottenuto! Vieni che si festeggia!"
> L'amica: "Ma a tua figlia cosa le racconti? Sai che lei ci è affezionata, anche se "X" è uno stronzo..."
> "Tanto ha sempre da ridire su qualunque cosa faccia! Dopo tutto quello che ho passato per ottenere questo divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni: si festeggia come Dio comanda! "
> ...


Non ci sono mai stata, è una nuova moda. Io in questo per fortuna non mi trovo nella condizione di separata, però ho un'amica che è in fase di separazione. Di recente sul web mi capita spesso di leggere una frase ricorrente, che in tanti copiano e più o meno dice: Nessuno può giudicare le mie scelte o i miei pensieri, perchè nessuno ha mai provato le mie emozioni o i miei dolori...

Giudicare una persona da un dialogo, limita il suo vissuto che non conosciamo e non sappiamo cosa abbia sofferto. Ognuno reagisce a modo suo.

Sabato scorso ero con questa ragazza la conosco da poco e so che sta divorziando, dopo 5 anni di matrimonio. Non c'è stato tradimento(almeno non è questa la causa) e, la scelta l'ha presa LEI. Per incompatibilità....mi ha detto che LUI sarebbe rimasto sposato e in quella situazione, mentre LEI non la tollerava più e ha un certo punto si è posta delle domande e dalle risposte ha capito che la sua vita doveva andare in altra direzione.
Sicuramente separazione è un fallimento ma un matrimonio infelice e con le corna, invece cos'è? Mantenere la facciata di una vita infelice è più dignitoso di una festa di separazione???

Io ho una zia, che dopo 20 anni di matrimonio è andata via di casa, dopo aver subito maltrattamenti verbali e non, tradimenti alla luce del sole, con tanto di amante che la chiamava a casa e seguiva, dopo che il marito ha ridotto sul lastrico lei, sua sorella, il fratello di lui ecc...
Gli ha messo i figli contro, che neanche chiamano una mamma. Mia zia dopo tutti questi anni ha trovato la forza e il coraggio di andare via, di trovare un lavoro a 50 anni e ricominciare a vivere. Ha chiesto la separazione e mi auguro la ottenga....e se un giorno mi inviterà a festeggiare, sarò ben felice di brindare con lei alla sua NUOVA VITA, al suo coraggio e alla sua forza. 

La mia nuova amica e mia zia, dono due donne che ammiro, perchè hanno avuto il coraggio di uscire da matrimoni INFELICI e hanno scelto loro stesse e la loro vita!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## diavoletta_78 (25 Giugno 2012)

Scusate c'è un H di troppo...ma non essendomi loggata, non riesco a modificare
Quindi facciamo una pubblica dichiarazione della mia ignoranza!
Vado a dormire che è meglio...sogni belli!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho festeggiato sia la separazione che il divorzio.
> 
> Non ho dato una festa, pero' per la separazione sono andata in un locale regolarmente frequentato da amici e ho offerto da bere a tutti, mentre per il divorzio ho invitato fuori una decina di amici e ho offerto cena a base di pesce e prosecco


Quando si hanno dei figli è un po' diverso. Io li guardo, percepisco la loro tristezza, ascolto le loro domande piene di paura... e tutto mi viene in mente tranne che festeggiare.

Se dovessi dare un nome a tutto questo lo chiamerei 'agonia'.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando si hanno dei figli è un po' diverso. Io li guardo, percepisco la loro tristezza, ascolto le loro domande piene di paura... e tutto mi viene in mente tranne che festeggiare.
> 
> Se dovessi dare un nome a tutto questo lo chiamerei 'agonia'.



Certo che è diverso.

Stavo solo rispondendo alla domanda di Ari e riportavo la mia esperienza


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Certo che è diverso.
> 
> Stavo solo rispondendo alla domanda di Ari e riportavo la mia esperienza


Lo so che stavi riportando la tua esperienza! Volevo solo sottolineare la differenza che c'è tra una separazione con figli e una senza figli, tutto qui 

Anch'io avrei festeggiato se fossi stata in te


----------



## ToyGirl (26 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giorni fa, sentivo in treno una donna che invitava l'amica alla sua "festa del divorzio":
> "Non puoi mancare!... Finalmente, dopo tanti anni l'ho ottenuto! Vieni che si festeggia!"
> L'amica: "Ma a tua figlia cosa le racconti? Sai che lei ci è affezionata, anche se "X" è uno stronzo..."
> "Tanto ha sempre da ridire su qualunque cosa faccia! Dopo tutto quello che ho passato per ottenere questo divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni: si festeggia come Dio comanda! "
> ...


Quoto.

Ma probabilmente questa persona non avrebbe mai voluto sposarsi e festeggia per fingere che va tutto bene e non ammettere che ha perso tanti anni della sua vita a fare qualcosa che NON voleva.


----------



## -elisa- (26 Giugno 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho festeggiato sia la separazione che il divorzio.
> 
> Non ho dato una festa, pero' per la separazione sono andata in un locale regolarmente frequentato da amici e ho offerto da bere a tutti, mentre per il divorzio ho invitato fuori una decina di amici e ho offerto cena a base di pesce e prosecco


Idem. Il divorzio è una tappa  della vita, e come tale un minimo di "cerimoniale" secondo me ci vuole. Le feste le lascerei agli americani . Non l'ho vissuto come un fallimento...anzi, onestamente non vedevo l'ora di liberami di uno status che non volevo più da tempo.
Riguardo ai fallimenti poi, si è falliti solo quando non si vive la vita che si vuole, secondo me.


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Giorni fa, sentivo in treno una donna che invitava l'amica alla sua "festa del divorzio":
> "Non puoi mancare!... Finalmente, dopo tanti anni l'ho ottenuto! Vieni che si festeggia!"
> L'amica: "Ma a tua figlia cosa le racconti? Sai che lei ci è affezionata, anche se "X" è uno stronzo..."
> "Tanto ha sempre da ridire su qualunque cosa faccia! Dopo tutto quello che ho passato per ottenere questo divorzio, non voglio sentire ragioni: si festeggia come Dio comanda! "
> ...


Bhe...per invitato ero stato invitato...
in punto è che la festa consisteva in una notte di sesso come non se ne faceva da anni....lei era la festeggiata ed io...il dolce 

per i figli...bhe. Considero che i figli, se ce ne sono, soffrono comunque. Forse soffrono di più in una famiglia unita ma infelice che in una divorziata ma serena. 

Il fatto che si festeggia, dal punto di vista di un figlio, non può che essere un momento di festa. Dnque perchè negarselo?


----------

